# 1 year anniversary



## 21526 (Jul 13, 2006)

hey! I used the the tapes last year this time and with some error more or less completed program (it was obviously less than perfect) but im 26 in nyc, so it's hard to find time! anyhow, i was doing well for a while, but am going through a tough period with stress and my stomach is acting up. would you guys suggest doing the tapes again from the beginning or listening to certain sections?? it's hard for me to find the time, but my health is number one priority so i'd love suggestions. thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Sarah,Glad to hear from you - yes, by all means, do the program again - I did the program 3 times, and now I really have a good handle on my IBS - you are important and need to take this time for you - 1/2 hour a day for less than 100 days (there are the days off!) is not a lot when you consider the rest of your life!!! So find the time, make sure you are not disturbed - I know it can be hard - I had two kids, just divorced, and several surgeries, when I first did the program, but I kept at it with encouragement from others... as I posted on another thread - if you need support, call the toll free number and give a good time to get back to you - and you can get some support - or go to the contact page on the www.IBSCDS.com website for help - otherwise - certainly do the program again and know that you can and will feel better!We are all here to care and support!! All the best to you...


----------



## 21526 (Jul 13, 2006)

thanks for advice, i think i will give it a try! i am starting to realize just this year how worked up i get myself... i barely even breathe when i talk... eat too fast. i don't slow down, or let my brain slow down. if nothing else, 1/2 hour of peace is important for me! let you know how it goes


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Here is a bit of encouragement for you and our readers - Another success story written to Heather and Mike- Can't thank you and Michael enough...Heather, I've been meaning to send this for a few months , but was afraid I'd "jinx" something...I can not adequately express my gratitude to you and Michael Mahoney (hypnotherapy CDs) for giving me my "normal" life back. I got sick last July and was so sick that I was down to 95 lbs (severe pain, diarrhea, nausea, loss of appetite etc.) My gastro doc did the complete workup to rule out all the other stuff, and ultimately said it was IBS. They put me on antispasmodic that didn't do much except make my mouth so dry it was impossible to swallow. I went to the library to do my own research and came home with your book. Thank you for telling me what I could eat without getting sick. Within a few weeks I ordered Michael's CDs....another miracle!!!! After listening to the first session, I slept through the night with no Ambien. I continued all the sessions, even going on a trip to St. Croix that had been planned for a long time. I developed anxiety/panic attacks about 2 months after my diagnosis and was taking Atavan for them. I have been done with the CDs for about 5-6 months now and am back up to about 105 lbs (my normal is 110-115). The only medication that I take is one tablet of Zoloft per day...nothing else. My "safe" food list continues to expand and I can eat ALMOST everything I used to…Thank you again for helping me when my doctors couldn't seem to. I would so appreciate it if you could forward this thank you to Michael (I didn't know how to get this to him). Please feel free to use this in any way that might help someone else...Sincerely....Jill


----------

